# Travel Destinations > South America >  Rides Offered Colombia - Brasil for Carnivale

## Travel4

Hey, we are travelling all over the Americas spending 6 months going from NYC to Rio in time for carnivale in March.

We are in Bogota, Colombia now and have just bought a little 4x4 to take us the rest of the journey and are looking for people who want rides in exchange for a little gas money. We will head south from here, through Ecuador and into Peru heading for Cusco and Machu Pichu. After we start heading West through Bolivia all the way to Rio. After the Carnivale we head north through Manaus and then into Venezuela and back to Bogota to sell the car sometime in April.

We are flexible with locations and can pick people up and drop them off wherever they need to go. We should be leaving Bogota on Thursday 27 January.

We are two pretty chilled guys from London, collectively with interests in everything from science to film to activism, and most everything else. As we're running low on cash I expect some camping will be in order and we have lots of pots/pans and various equipment for this. If camping isn't your thing we can always drop you at a hotel/hostel and pick you up in the morning.

----------


## samuelhoward

It's ideal opportunity to make a few arrangements for the since quite a while ago run and the time has come to be content. I've perused this set up and on the off chance that I could I want to suggest you some eye catching things or counsel. Maybe you could compose resulting articles identifying with this article. I wish to learn more things around it!

----------

